# E.P. Log (P.S.L. sponsored) LBB



## Little BamBam (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys I will be logging my thoughts and results from E.P. line from P.S.L. i wanna thank P.S.L. for letting me have this opportunity. So far communication has been top notch. I will be starting soon when gift comes in. I will post pics. Stay tuned in
Also this will be my first experience with p.s.l.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice td only issue was a vial broke not sure how packaging was impeccable but no worries already talked to PSL about this that's the reason the vials look oily


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 18, 2014)

1-4 Dbol 50mg ED
1-15 Test cyp 600mg EW
1-15 eq 600mg EW
1-15 Tren enanthate 500mg EW
11-15 Winny 50mg ED
Plan on starting tomorrow if anyone has any advice feel free to give input. Depending I may increase dosages on how i feel


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 19, 2014)

I will be posting before and after pics this week I did first pin today 1cc of each will wait to start oral tomorrow I didn't hit gym today busy with my sons Dr appointment and yes it was an all day event lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 19, 2014)

I look forward to following your log.  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2014)

Made it to the gym today woke up and had minimal pip but after being off a couple months and then pinning 3 ccs I'd expect it lol. Btw I love the rubber stoppers seems like the needle goes through them like butter I'm not sure if they are thinner or softer material feels like it doesn't damage the needle as much but I know some of you guys use a different needle to draw. I as well started first dose of dbol. Hopefully tomorrow goes just as well.
Today I worked chest.
Bench press
135 x 10 3 sets
185 x 5 2 sets
225 x 5 4 sets
245 x 5 1 set

Incline bench press
135 x 10 5 sets

Decline bench press
135 x 15 5 sets

Hammer strength chest press 135 x 15 5 sets

Pec deck 
100 x 12 5 sets

20 min stair master


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 21, 2014)

Had a short day but got it in
Back day
Lat pull downs 
60 x 10 3 sets
100 x 10 3 sets
150 x 10 2 sets

Lat pull downs leaned back
100 x 10 5 sets

Reverse grip Lpd
100 x 10 4 sets

Hammer strength Lpd
130 x 10 single arm 5 sets
Hammer grip and normal grip

Low rows 
150 x 10 5 sets

Straight arm pull downs
100 x 12 5 sets


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 23, 2014)

8-21-14
Arms
Close grip bench
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 5 sets

Tricep extension 25 x 10 5 sets

Tricep pull and push downs 
100 x 20 5 sets

Db curls 
25 x 10 5 sets
30 x 10 2 sets

Db hammer curls
30 x 10 4 sets

Cable preacher curls
45 x 10 5 sets

Reverse grip  barbell curls 
45 x 10 5 sets

10 min stair master

8-22-14
Shoulders

Seated military press
45 x 15 2 sets
95 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 2 sets
155 x 10 2 sets
175 x 8 2 sets

Lateral raises
25 x 10 5 sets

Front lateral raises
25 x 10 5

Rear lateral raises
15 x 10 5 sets

Cable raises. Front. Side. Rear
30 lbs  x 10 reps each 4 sets

Shrugs 
135 x 10 5 sets
Reverse grip
135 x 10 5 sets
Close grip
135 x 10 5 sets

15 min stair master


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice work, bud.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks bud


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 25, 2014)

Just some quick starting pics for my motivation


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 26, 2014)

Leg day
Front squats
95 x 10 5 sets
Hack squats
135 x 10 5 sets
Leg curls 
60 x 10 5 sets
Leg extensions
60 x 10 3 sets
100 x 10 2 sets
Calve extensions
135 x 20 5 sets

8-25-14
Chest
135 x 5 3 sets
185 x 5 2 sets
225 x 5 1 set
245 x 5 1 set
265 x 5 1 set
225 x 10 1 set

Db press
80 x 10 1 set
85 x 10
90 x 10
95 x 10
100 x 10

Db incline
80 x 12 
85 x 12
90 x 10
95 x 9 failure

Decline db
80 x 12 4 sets

Db flys
25 x 12 3 sets

Reverse grip chest press
100 x 12 4 sets

Chest press
120 x 10 2 sets
140 x 10
160 x 8

Prayer press
75 x 8
50 x 12 2 sets
50 x 15 1 set


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 28, 2014)

Everything has been going great on my 4th pin moving to pinning eod to be more consistent so far so good. Motivation coming back at the gym feeling results going to be coming back quickly can't wait for 2 more weeks to go by to really feel every thing pushing harder


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 28, 2014)

8-26-14
Back

Lat pull downs
60 x 10 2 sets
100 x 10 3 sets

Lat pull downs hammer strength
225 x 5 both hand then 5 one each arm
4 sets and then same way with hammer grip

Rear flys
25 x 10 5 sets

Bent over rows
135 x 10 3 sets
185 x 10 4 sets

Close grip Lpd
100 x 12 5 sets

A few curls to keep the pump and I was done

8-27-14
Delts
Seated db press
50 x 10 2 sets
65 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 10 
65 x 10 2 sets

Lateral raises
25 x 10 5 sets
Front lateral raises
25 x 10 5 sets
Reverse later raises
20 x 10 5 sets

Shrugs
135 x 10 5 sets Reverse grip close grip and regular grip

Cable lateral raises
20 x 10 front and then sides

10 min stair master


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll be out of state til Tuesday so I'll be updating then. Taking some time off will hopefully help my wrist stop hurting


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be trying to lift later my wrist still hurts took 4 days off but it's slowly going away


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 4, 2014)

9-2-14
Bench
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 15 2 sets
185 x 10 1 set
225 x 10 1
245 x 5
265 x 5 2 sets
225 x 10 1 set

Incline
135 x 10 5 sets

Decline
135 x 15 5 sets

Pec deck
80 x 10 3 sets

Hammer strength chest
135 x 15 4 sets
225 x 10 3 sets

9-3-14
Back
Lpd
70 x 12 3 sets
120 x 10 2 sets
150 x 10 3 sets

Close grip Lpd
120 x 10 5 sets

Single arm Lpd
50 x 10 5 sets

Hammer strength Lpd
135 x 12 4 sets each grip hammer and regular
225 x 10 2 sets each grip

Could not do as much as I wanted  do to wrist being hurt as I'm thinking it was from doing prayers for the 1st time must have had bad form or tried going to heavy. Other than that the pump is great dbol has me holding some water but no worries I'm starting to feel all my strength coming back slowly and joints are feeling better only way is up from here hopefully next week I'll be 100% good to go


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 4, 2014)

I will be posting pinning pics this week


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 5, 2014)

Here are a few pics of lasts nights pin


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 5, 2014)

9-4-14
Delts
Seated military press
135 x 10 7 sets
Behind the head
155 x 10 5 sets

Lateral raises Machine
50 x 15 5 sets

Front delt press machine
75 x 15 5 sets

Shrugs
135 x 10 regular grip 5 set
5 sets Close grip 5 sets Single arm shrug

Tricep push downs
60 x 20 3 sets
70 x 20 3 sets

Hopefully by Monday my wrist will be close to fully recovered. Sucks not using much dumbells if any


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 10, 2014)

9-8-14
Chest
Bench press
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 15 2 sets
185 x 10 1 set
225 x 10 1 set
275 x 10 1 set
275 x 4 1 set
225 x 10 1 set

Incline bench
135 x 12 1 set
155 x 12 2 set
175 x 12 2 sets

Decline bench press
135 x 15 2 sets
155 x 15 2 sets
175 x 12 1 set

Cable flys up 
50 x 12 4 sets
Down
70 x 15 4 sets

Hammer strength chest
135 x 10 2 sets
225 x 10 2 sets

Tricep push down
60 x 20 4 sets

9-9-14
Back
Lat pull downs
60 x 15 2 sets
120 x 10 2 sets
170 x 10 3 sets

Close grip Lpd
120 x 10 5 sets

Bent over rows 
135 x 10 5 sets

Hammer strength Lpd
225 x 10 5 sets Hammer grip

Low rows
150 x 15 5 sets

Straight arm pull downs
70 x 10 3 sets
With rope
60 x 10 3 set

15 min stair master


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2014)

9-10-14
Arms
Tricep push down
60 x 20 3 sets
70 x 20 3 sets

Single arm Tricep pull down
50 x 10 5 sets Hammer grip

Cable curls
45 x 10 3 sets
65 x 10 3 sets

Db curls
25 x 10 3 sets
30 x 10 3 sets
30 x 8 2 sets seated

Tricep extension
20 x 10 5 sets

Tricep kick back machine
90 x 10 4 set

Preacher curl machine
100 x 10 3 sets

15 min stair master

9-11-14
Shoulders

Seated military press
95 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 2 sets
155 x 10 1 set
185 x 5 3 sets

Db press drop sets
75 x 10
50 x 10 
4 sets 1 min rest

Lateral raises
20 x 10 4 sets

Front lateral raises
20 x 10 4 sets

Military press machine 
50 x 10 3 sets

Cable lateral raises side and front
20 x 10 5 sets each movement back to back


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 16, 2014)

Did legs on Friday still recovering from an injury still going light

Deadlift
135 x 15 5 sets

Front squat
95 x 10 4 sets

Leg extensions
60 x 15 7 sets 30 sec rest

Leg curls
80 x 15 7 sets 30 sec rest

Calve extensions
135 x 15 5 sets

 Hack squat
135 x 10 6 sets

10 min stair master

Today bench
45 x 10
135 x 10 2 sets
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5 4 sets

Decline bench
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 12
195 x 12
225 x 10

Incline bench press
135 x 10
185 x 10 4 sets

Pec deck
100 x 12 5 sets

Short day but strength is shooting up significantly and I have finished a vial of each eq. Tren e and test c now and still on dbol  can't wait to see where this keeps taking me


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 19, 2014)

9-16-14
Back

Bent over row
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 4 sets 
135 x 15

Lpd
80 x 12 2 sets
120 x 12 4 sets

Lpd leaned forward
120 x 10 5 sets

Straight arm pull downs
80 x 12 5 sets

Lpd hammer strength
Hammer grip 10 reps followed by 5 reps single arm
155 5 sets

Regular grip
155 x 15 4 sets

Low row
150 x 12 5 sets

9-17-14
Arms
Close grip bench
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 2 sets

Tricep pull down rope
80 x 10 5 sets
 Tricep pull down bar
80 x 10 5 sets

Db curls
25 x 10 2 sets
30 x 10 2 sets
35 x 10 2 sets

Cable curls
45 x 10 2 sets
55 x 10 2 sets
Hammer grip 
55 x 10 4 sets

Tricep kick backs
20 x 10 5 sets

9-18-14
Shoulders

Seated military press
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 4 sets
Rear
135 x 10 4 sets

Shrugs
135 x 15 2 sets
185 x 15 2 sets
225 x 12 2 sets
Close grip
225 x 12 3 sets
Reverse shrugs
135 x 10
185 x 10 2 sets

Db press
65 x 10 4 sets

Lateral raises 
20 x 10 4 sets
Front
20 x 8 4 sets

Cable lateral raises
30 x 10 x 4sets
Front
20 x 10 4 sets


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 21, 2014)

9-19-14
Light chest
Db incline
60 x 15 5 sets

Incline flys
20 x 12 5 sets

Hammer strength chest
135 x 15 5 sets

Pec Dec
100 x 12 5 sets

Bench press
135 x 10 5 sets

Tricep pull down rope
80 x 15 5 sets

Tricep push down
80 x 15 4 sets


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 21, 2014)

So it's leg day today

Hip abduction
40 x 12 5 sets
Hip adduction
40 x 12 5 sets

Squats
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 2 sets
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
And i knew I should have stayed there
225 x 3 and a bit of pain

Calve extensions 
90 x 15 5 sets

Hack squat
90 x 10 2 sets
180 x 10 3 sets

Leg extensions
60 x 15 5 sets

Leg curls 
60 x 12 5 sets

I'll try this again and hopefully I can just focus on form without hurting the hip flexor area I know I should go get this checked out


----------



## anzel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great log so far my man. I just finished up a run using PSL myself. I like em!

Question about your training; are you following a program ? You have alot of volume , I know your on right now but your not getting killed by so much?


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 22, 2014)

No program brother only when I'm going for strength. While I'm on i dont feel it overwhelming me. But I know what u mean. I'm trying to cut down so my reps are higher.  When I'm bulking I go no less than 3 reps for strength and size it's real hard on my joints is why I chose to do more volume idk how some guys can go heavy. I can do 3-6 reps of something saying I can do 375 bench then I can try it for one rep max and the pain in my elbows won't let me


----------



## anzel (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah Im 41 and the past few years going heavy has gotten me nothing but pain issues. I was reading a log from a member who was in his 50s and he said he would do more volume less weight and from his pics he was doing a good job!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 25, 2014)

I may have to switch it up so i dont just kill my joints


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 27, 2014)

9-22-14
Chest
Bench press
45 x 10
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3 
315 x 7

Incline db bench
65 x 10 5 sets

Decline bench
135 x 12
155 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 10

Pec Dec
100 x 10 5 sets

Cable up flys
50 x 15 4 sets
Down 
50 x 15 4 sets

9-24-14
Back
Bent over row 
135 x 10 4 sets

Lpd
70 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 10
170 x 10 

Hammer strength Lpd
180 x 12 5 sets

Single rows
70 x 10 6 sets

Low rows
150 x 8 5 sets

9-24- 14
Arms
Db curls
20 x 10
35 x 10 4 sets

Tricep extension
20 x 10 5 sets

Hammer curls
35 x 10 4 sets

Barbell curl
55 x 10 7 sets

Tricep push down
70 x 20 5 sets
Pull down
79 x 20 3 sets

Cable curls
35 x 20 5 sets

9-26-14 
Shoulders
Seated military press
45 x 10
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 6
205 x 6

Military press behind
135 x 10 4 sets

Cable lateral raises
20 x 12 4 sets
Front side and rear

Shrugs
135 x 12
225 x 10 4 sets

Db lateral raises
25 x 10 4 sets
Front
25 x 7 4 sets
Rear
20 x 10 4 sets

Lateral raises machine
60 x 15 4 sets

15 min stair master

My strength has been increasing quite a bit I'm back finally but my elbows are taking a toll even with joint support daily


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 7, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted i hurt my rotator cuff and took a week off i tested the waters 
10-4-14
Lpd
60 x 15 2 sets
100 x 15 3 sets

Leg extensions
60 x 12 7 sets

Leg curls
60 x 12 5 sets

Hammer strength Lpd
100 x 10 3 sets
185 x 10 3 sets

Leg press
225 x 10 5 sets

Calve extensions on leg press
225 x 15 5 sets

My shoulder felt fine but didn't want to push it so today I did chest and went more for volume

10-6-14
Chest
Bench press
45 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 10 4 sets

Incline bench
135 x 10 5 sets

Decline bench
135 x 15 5 sets

Hammer strength chest
135 x 15 5 sets

Rope Tricep pull downs
70 x 15 4 sets

Stair master 15min

Right front delt did feel a bit tight and a bit uncomfortable during racking and un racking but I think it will be fine if i take it more volume this week


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 13, 2014)

10-7-14
Back
Lpd
60 x 12 2 sets
100 x 10 4 sets

Low rows 
150 x 15 5 sets

Hammer strength Lpd
225 x 10 5 sets

Straight arm pull downs
70 x 12 4 sets
Rope 
60 x 10 3 sets

15 min stair master

10-8-14
Arms
Db curls
15 x 10 2 sets
25 x 10 3 sets seated
35 x 10
45 x 8 2 sets

Tricep kick backs
15 x 10
20 x 10 5 sets

Hammer curls
25 x 10 4 sets

Barbell curls
45 x 10 5 sets

Tricep pull down 
100 x 10 5 sets
Push down 
100 x 10 5 sets

Tricep kick back machine
70 x 10 4 sets

10-8-14
Shoulders
Db press
45 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 10 3 sets

Cable lateral raises
20 x 10 5 sets
Front
20 x 10 5 sets

Shrugs
135 x 15
225 x 10 5 sets
Close grip 
225 x 10 5 sets
One arm
135 x 10 5 sets

Seated military press
135 x 10 5 sets

10 min stair master

Friday off

Saturday
Leg extensions
70 x 12 7 sets

Leg curls
70 x 12 7 sets

Db incline
60 x 15 5 sets
Incline bench press
135 x 10 5 sets

Calve extensions
135 x 12 5 sets


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 28, 2014)

10-27
Chest
45 x 10 2 sets
135 x 10 2 sets
185 x 10 2 sets
225 x 10 4 sets

Incline bench
135 x 12 5 sets

Hammer strength chest
195 x 15 5 sets

Tricep push down
80 x 10
5 sets
Tricep pull down
80 x 10
5 sets

Tricep pull down rope
80 x 10 5 sets

Tricep pull down single arm rope
40 x 12 5 sets


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 4, 2014)

Been away for a bit dropped down to a trt dose for a good month and i have started blasting again I will keep you guys posted on how its going. I finished my sponsored allowance and now on my own personal PSL stash hoping to get remotivated. sometimes it can be hard once you fall off to get right back on.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Dec 5, 2014)

*Yes it can be hard to get back into it but you have to suck it up and say its something you have to do if you want to feel right again. If I'm not hitting it hard in the gym I don't know what to do. Lower the weights and just keep going!*


----------

